# 20 Week Old GSD Small?



## cruzmike89 (Dec 31, 2013)

My female GSD is 20 weeks and she only weights 26 pounds. Is she small or just growing slow? I read about other people's GSDs that are her weight and just 13 weeks old.


----------



## cruzmike89 (Dec 31, 2013)

I forgot to add pictures of her. The last few are when my wife and I just got her at 6 weeks.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Awe you're puppy is so cute. She doesn't look unhealthy too me. =) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

She looks fine, don't worry. You don't want her to grow too fast. Just enjoy her! Bob


----------

